# ALIENS!!



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

This was back when I had a steady mealie colony going. I am starting one again. I just wanted to give you something to squirm over. :twisted:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Ohhh, I can't wait to see the replies on this post... You win, Planet. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Can't wait for MissC to see it! :twisted:

Here's my contribution to the gross-fest!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
I suddenly want a cream filled donut!
:lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That has to be hedgehog heaven right there!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> I suddenly want a cream filled donut!
> :lol:


*Blink* Cream filled donut...gut filled mealies.. *blink* 
Gush.
Not a pleasant visual.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

xspiked said:


> *Blink* Cream filled donut...gut filled mealies.. *blink*
> Gush.
> Not a pleasant visual.


PJ started it. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm suddenly hungry....not! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Aliens are cute, what are you guys talking about!?  

This coming from the girl who once said "Aww look at the baby ****roaches, aren't they just adorable!" :lol: (Yes, I actually said this...)


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha!! I agree, they are cute. I like it when they squirm. Have you guys ever seen superworm aliens? They are HUGE!!!


----------



## alantheo (Feb 13, 2011)

Hedgehog revenge on worms:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This is totally disgusting.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was almost like a romantic story...at first.

Only a happy ending for 1 of them! :lol:


----------

